# Dave's project



## Aukai (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 31, 2021)

What is that?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 31, 2021)

Prototype bag sealer in here at work . Not sure just why it came my way , but it was a fun little project .


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 31, 2021)

Just the kind of thing 80/20 was made for. So is it functional and part of a line?


----------

